# Furry Music Videos



## kidchameleon (Jun 11, 2017)

Was kind of surprised that there wasn't really any topic discussing furry music videos, considering how many I've seen floating around YouTube. Got shown this one at a furmeet the other day and thought it was worth sharing for anyone who might be interested 






Does anyone else know of any good ones? 
I could probably post a few more, but figure I'll wait to see if the ball starts rolling first


----------



## AustinB (Jun 15, 2017)

The best one I can think of.


----------



## ACaracalFromWork (Jun 15, 2017)

I guess this will do right?


----------



## kidchameleon (Jul 11, 2017)

*attempting to resuscitate the thread*


----------



## bizzmcsweets (Jul 11, 2017)

forums.furaffinity.net: suspiciously furry songs 

this is ltterally posted 4 topics down from here lmao


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jul 11, 2017)

AustinB said:


> The best one I can think of.



This one seems to make all the top cringe compilation and reaction videos and I'm sorry I have to agree to some degree, that video is pretty damn cringe worthy.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jul 11, 2017)

bizzmcsweets said:


> forums.furaffinity.net: suspiciously furry songs
> 
> this is ltterally posted 4 topics down from here lmao


Yeah, in a thread that started *after *this one apparently


----------



## bizzmcsweets (Jul 11, 2017)

Haha 


kidchameleon said:


> Yeah, in a thread that started *after *this one apparently


lol guess endroll is more popular than you  JK


----------



## kidchameleon (Jul 11, 2017)

bizzmcsweets said:


> Haha
> 
> lol guess endroll is more popular than you  JK


Yet somehow I'll find the courage to live on...


----------



## bizzmcsweets (Jul 11, 2017)

kidchameleon said:


> Yet somehow I'll find the courage to live on...


Awweee thats the spirit!


----------



## Redwulf16 (Nov 22, 2017)

OP's video was by the same person


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 22, 2017)

This is just one of many that I love. I watch these for hours sometimes ...


----------

